# IGP overclocking



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

guys i have oced my HD4250 integrated graphics from 550mhz to 820mhz. oced my cpu to 3.2 from 2.9 also(not more due to lack of good paste and cooler). after 810mhz the game(black ops) hangs.

i gamed on black ops at 1366x768 at 16x AA on High Texture Setting with Shadows and Bullet Impacts ON. The game was running with Full Screen OFF.

here are the temps - 

initial(after 5min of startup) - 

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5306/idletemp.jpg

COD Black Ops -

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/3949/aftergame.jpg

my querries -

1. are the temps ok?
2. till i get a gfx card(take some time) can i get a northbridge cooler if available?
3. or shall i get a ARCTIC COOLING MX-2? will it work for both cpu and NB? 
4. will a driver update allow upto 850mhz without game hangs.?

my system -

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.2ghz(oced from 2.9)
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H 
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz 
WD 500GB Green
FSP Saga II 400W 
CM Elite 430
DELL ST2220L

thanks


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 23, 2011)

hi jas buddy
pardon me if i am wrong

but i think overclocking IGP is total waste of time
because it rarely does increase gameplay quality at all
since HD4250 is a seriously low end GPU, there's just no point in OC'ing it
though there may be some theoretical improvements

Coming to the cpu
your CPU is fabulously overpowered fro your  current GPU(igp)
so you may not see any improvement in gaming
save for some CPU intensive applications like winrar

your temps are quite good(its winter/OC'ing season )
i would suggest you continue your OC'ing ventures for about 3-4 weeks(or till winter wears of) just for the sake of experimentation and experience gaining only
so that you can apply the experience when you get your Discrete GPU
but i wouldn't expect any significant improvements in gaming now 

cheers buddy


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i gamed on black ops at 1366x768 at 16x AA on High Texture Setting with Shadows and Bullet Impacts ON. The game was running with Full Screen OFF.




what FPS do you get on black ops??  and civ5???


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

@ jaskanwar

Buddy your temps are fine. Don't remove the northbridge heatsink. You can get artic cooling mx2 but use it in cpu. Don't stress the igp at higher clock frequencies. Game after you get your discrete card. Btw nice mid range cards from amd are on their way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually saurav u are wrong. This igp was only unable to play black ops before. I mean at very low settings and low res. But now see the settings i play. Highest possible. 
Actually ocing the gpu is much more beneficial in games.

Gaurav i will post em in evening.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Gaurav i will post em in evening.



You're very kind. Could you also post some screenies of both of them?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

@jassy, at least lower these or turn off:



> 16x AA on High Texture Setting



i myself don't turn AntiAnalyzing Anti Aliasing beyond 4X for most games.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Its anti aliasing


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks  edited.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks sammy vicky gaurav and saurav. 
sammy ok i will lower the settings. but shall i mention the frames rates i get in each setting?
vicky ok i wont stress it too much now.

buddies no matter i reduce the 16 to 4 to 2 to OFF AA and Texture from High to Normal the fps remain b/w 8-14. why so? i used fraps. but i get a smooth gameplay also. some explanantion please.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Actually saurav u are wrong. This igp was only unable to play black ops before. I mean at very low settings and low res. But now see the settings i play. Highest possible.*
> Actually ocing the gpu is much more beneficial in games.



Hmm
i am genuinely surprised
i surely didn't expect the HD4250 to run COD black ops at highest settings
all the while delivering playable framerates!!
this comes as a surprise to me

i was under the impression overclocking the GPU doesn't produce more than 5-10% difference in frames

Jas can you record the maximum and minimum FPS using some app?
what resolution are you playing at?


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

^^
What are the temperatures when a game is running. You running those test with full screen on or off..? Weird that no change in FPS even with AA changed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

asingh the temps are mentioned in second HW screenie. i too was surprised on no change iin fps. full screen is off. playing full screen lowers the fps. so 1366x768 without full screen.

saurav actually its gpu oc makes significant difference in games. i have mentiooned fps in previous post.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 23, 2011)

try lowering the overclock slightly. I have got a similar PC and I can't overclock the CPU beyond 3.1 GHz as it causes the PC to hang. Also the IGP overclock is also too much. When i overclocked my 6850 to Core-850MHz and Memory-1200MHz I thought it was stable but when I tried Serious Sam HD, the display moved sideways every few seconds(Assassin's Creed Worked fine). Lowering the overclock worked for me. Try lowering 25MHz for IGP and 1MHz for FSB.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buddies no matter i reduce the 16 to 4 to 2 to OFF AA and Texture from High to Normal the *fps remain b/w 8-14. why so? i used fraps. but i get a smooth gameplay also. some explanantion please*.



what the!!
fps is 8-14
still smooth gameplay?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup it is. Believe me buddy. I was myself surprised.

Cybertonic its perfectly fine at 810.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 23, 2011)

still try lowering the settings to see if the situation changes as the same fps at multiple settings might be due to a proccessor or IGP OC problem.


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

You getting smooth game play cause of non full screen. Also AA is not applied fully using non-full screen for many games.

Any ways..enjoy it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> try lowering the overclock slightly. I have got a similar PC and I can't overclock the CPU beyond 3.1 GHz as it causes the PC to hang.



Athlon II X4 (all) reaches 3.5Ghz. i OC'd to 3Ghz at lowered vcore & PC was stable but reverted back to stock speed.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Yup it is. Believe me buddy. I was myself surprised.



WHAT? 8-14FPS & smooth? has the meaning of smooth gameplay changed? i got that FPS on my last PC playing FEAR Origin.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2011)

@ *Jaskanwar* - have you used bios or ccc to oc the igp ?
I think you have reached the sweet spot of your igp and it won't go above 810 MHz.

NB coolers are very difficult to find and I think it's better to get a cpu cooler like Hyper TX3 @ ~1.2k instead of getting TIM.

BTW, even I'm wondering how come 8-14 fps can be considered as smooth gameplay - any game at that fps with lag like a snail.



Cybertonic said:


> try lowering the overclock slightly. I have got a similar PC and I can't overclock the CPU beyond 3.1 GHz as it causes the PC to hang. Also the IGP overclock is also too much. When i overclocked my 6850 to Core-850MHz and Memory-1200MHz I thought it was stable but when I tried Serious Sam HD, the display moved sideways every few seconds(Assassin's Creed Worked fine). Lowering the overclock worked for me. Try lowering 25MHz for IGP and 1MHz for FSB.



I think you are using stock HSF and vcore for the CPU and that's why you are not able to go beyond 3.1 - get a aftermarket cpu cooler and try increasing vcore.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually guys it was *820MHZ*.

cybertonic i lower from 820 to 7950 (25) but still no effect.

ok thanks Asingh. 

Sammy and Topgear i am trying to upload a video to show its smooth.

Topgear i used Bios. but i am saving for a gpu. so wont a arctic make difference in cpu temp. its touching 40 now while gameplay.

but that video size is 220mb. already exceeded broadband limit so cant upload that now

i will put up 5-6 scrrenies to show smooth gameplay 

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/6995/blackops201101240947085.th.png

reast in evening. power cut


----------



## asingh (Jan 24, 2011)

^^
40C is fine while gaming.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *img21.imageshack.us/img21/6995/blackops201101240947085.th.png



looks pretty nice i'd say..

and what broadband plan do you have?? limited???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

its a rs.250 1gb free plan. shall i upload more?

ok thanks asingh.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Actually guys it was *820MHZ*.
> 
> cybertonic i lower from 820 to 7950 (25) but still no effect.



IGP is slow. hardly any difference is seen on discrete cards with a change of 25Mhz, so IGP won't show any difference until some good change is done (lowering from 820 to around 720Mhz).



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its touching 40 now while gameplay.



can't say if its coincidence but just now tried Black Ops @ HD resolution & the temperature was too @ 40degree. exact 40.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^Mine is not crossing over 33C @ 3.7 though it's under Hyper 212.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Actually guys it was *820MHZ*.
> 
> cybertonic i lower from 820 to 7950 (25) but still no effect.
> 
> ...



I don't think arctic will make some huge difference though you may try it - once I lowered cpu temp by 10C by using CM Nano Fusion.

Hey compress that vid with xvid or divx and upload it - I just love to see gameplay vids.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

ok topgear i will upload. topgear and sam thanks.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its a rs.250 1gb free plan. shall i upload more?



Why dont you get the 750 UL plan...? trust me...even with 4 times less speed than your current one....it is still fun...you can download around 250mb in an hour..

and yes plz upload more... and civ5 too.. and i wanna see the video ..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^Mine is not crossing over 33C @ 3.7 though it's under Hyper 212.



800Mhz more & 7degrees cooler. is it solely cause of Hyper 212 or the weather also has some effect? 



topgear said:


> I just love to see gameplay vids.



me2


----------

